
Moves to shut down on July 31st - velmu
https://moves-app.com
======
tkone
Lol from their own FAQ[1]:

` What does Moves joining Facebook mean?

Moves will continue to operate as a standalone app, and there are no plans to
change that or commingle data with Facebook.`

1: [https://movesapp.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/202443288-Wha...](https://movesapp.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/202443288-What-does-Moves-joining-Facebook-mean-)

------
sdpy
The data can be downloaded at [https://accounts.moves-
app.com/export?download=true](https://accounts.moves-
app.com/export?download=true)

But, apparently, Move-O-Scope is not able to download any new data: > Error:
he API package 'xmpp' or call 'CreateChannel()' was not found.

I am wondering if any of the other connected apps can still be used to display
the data.

